# The Jellyquarium, anyone?



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone thinking of collecting Jellyfish?

The Jellyquarium

I can't say that I'm not tempted.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i dont get it.... $20 000 ???? how are they any differnt then any other salt water tank? it is cool though i want a jelly fish..


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

lol that would be $2400


----------



## aquarius (Aug 5, 2008)

What's up with the whole "porthole" fishtank theme for them. Is this a gimmick/esthetics thing or is there some physiological necessity for them to be in this expensive $$$ environment? Of course I want one! lmao


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I was wondering that myself aquarius. I almost got the feeling they are selling to offices, restaurants and such. Public display more than personal more likely. Unless it is a jelly enviro thing!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

It is mostly a gimmick. However most jelly aquariums are round & some even spheres. This is so the jellys have no corners to get stuck in.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

The Jellies are constantly in motion and cannot change direction as easily as a fish can. The round/spherical shape ensures they are constantly moving with no "end" to it.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Canadiancray said:


> lol that would be $2400


Not this one: http://www.jelliquarium.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=3228


----------

